# Cool war Photo



## filmonger (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## leo healy (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi Filmonger
  antin on the pic as to where it was taken, france, italy ? any zoom on that lamp holder for maker


----------



## Mercian (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi,

Camouflage helmet covers and early Marine Corps green HBT shirts suggest the Pacific campaign, so it could be a Japanese bike.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Oct 20, 2016)

....and in fact, the photo address tells us who and where and when...

marines-third-ammunition-company-front-line-on-saipan-june-1944

http://thecabe.com/forum/attachment...ny-front-line-on-saipan-june-1944-jpg.371609/


----------

